# 2013 Cages You've Made



## Blue eyes

We have an old thread showing cages from 2012. I thought it would be time to start a new thread with current cages. 

I suggest people post photos but refrain from posting too many back & forth comments. That way the thread will be loaded with photos, rather than commentary.

So let's see your cages! :dancingorig:


----------



## Blue eyes

Since NIC cages are often recommended on this forum and since they vary in size & shape, I'll start by posting an old NIC cage of mine. Sorry the 2nd photo is a pic of a pic...


----------



## Blue eyes

:bump


----------



## Kizza

Very nice. I wish i could have my bunnies inside, but at least they are under shelter in our covered area out the back  I am planning on making a new enclosure next week so my bunnies can see each other (trying to bond them) so I will post some pics when it all comes together!  I'm interested to see other peoples outdoor cages


----------



## doughe22

My husband built our bunny a 6 ft long, 2 ft wide, two story cage. Our bun absolutely loves it! Its made from a 5 shelf steel shelving unit constructed in the side by side configuration instead of vertically. He then modified an x-pen and attached it to the sides. The doors open on each side, so I can get to my buns food and litter box easily. He tiled the wooden shelves then carpeted the first floor. Initially he made a ramp, but my bun prefers stairs so he made those after this picture was taken. There is clear plexi glass around the sides to keep hay and litter from being kicked out, as well as up the back to prevent my bun from getting to the wires. He also wrapped the top two shelves in teal fabric and put glass over it to make it pretty  Because its made from a shelving unit it can double as an entertainment center.


----------



## lyndym

So happy this thread exists, I've been planning on making an NIC cage once my two are bonded and can use the inspiration!

Question for NIC cage owners - how large is your largest bun? My boy is about 8 pounds, I'm not sure if he'd be too large for an NIC cage that is one cube-height between levels.


----------



## Blue eyes

^^^The french lop in the first NIC cage (middle level) was about 9 lbs. You can see that the cage is made so that there are areas that are 2 grids in height. And with NICs, the shelf levels can be at any height - even middle of a grid. So you can make the cage taller and put shelves every 1 1/2 grids.



Everyone's cage photos are welcome even if you've already posted them on the older 2012 thread. It would be nice to have a huge variety of cage options available for newcomers to see!


----------



## Watermelons

*Guys remember, lets keep this post more for pictures and less chatter. I know it never happens but we can at least try!*

*Maybe when posting a photo of your cage we can give some stats about how many, age, breed/weight of rabbits living in that cage and how much free time they get.*



And so I dont break the rule now,
Heres my old NIC cage. I cant find pics of it currently but this is back just after I got my 2 and they were only about 3 months old at the time, 1-2lbs each.
Their current cage is the same 2x3, but now 2 storys high and the shelf is 2x2, with ceramic tile as the flooring as they liked to eat the towels. They dont get much for free time in the house but spend most of the summer in a roofed x-pen outside.








Set up at 3.5mts for spay/neuter recovery.






Outdoor set-up


----------



## Blue eyes

Here's another "cage" type -- an x-pen.

Hey, Imbrium, can you post your collosal NIC cage? 
Lisa (Agnes the Lion), do you have pics too??


----------



## Blue eyes

Where are photos of everyone's cages???

Here's another... (temp one used while bonding)


----------



## MiserySmith

This is Peppys newest cage setup when opened. He gets the open side shut at night times but during the day it works as a nice gate.


----------



## Kittiebot

Here is Mordin's condo before he moved in, notice how clean it is! Not anymore! My husband and I made it using the storage cubes from Amazon. The bottom is a hard rubbery plastic mat we found at home depot that just happened to be the perfect size. The ramps are covered in a durable entry way carpet mat also from home depot.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie doesn't have a NIC cage, but I did "make" her cabinet cage she has now. 
Its not completely finished, I still have to put a shelf in there for her, so she can utilize the whole cage because its taller than it is wide. 

With the door closed. It has hardware cloth on the door. 





The inside. She definitely needs a shelf.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks

This is Franks cage, we expanded it by adding a third level last month. he loves it. the top level is the right hieght so he can just walk over to the chair which is pretty much his now. he is the only one who actually uses it so we just call it 'franks chair'. but the top is linoleum with a removable fabric square thats mainly there for a soft spot and as a place he can hop down from because his back legs used to kick out when jumping down at first. the second level is removable and fleece with motorcycles.. and the bottom level is linoleum with a grass mat under his food bowls and water bottle. excuse the litter boxes. lol 

also we have bowling pins for the top for him to knock down but they were in one of his boxes during the pictures. lol usually they are scattered around.


----------



## Acacia-Berry

I posted in the other thread but I just took more pics to show its recent-ness. The second one is looking down through the top, the last pic is it all closed up. This is ugly but the cat wouldn't stop sticking his paws in at her (he has a high prey drive, but Bunny's not afraid). Sorry about the mess of it, but we all know what its like!! :bunnyheart


----------



## hanamuffins

Awesome! What a wonderful idea!


----------



## DixieDoodle

inside and out  XXL dog crate with added level for a flemish, carpet on bottom for traction


----------



## losho

Hmm I'm not sure if the picture worked..? Anyway Ziggy has a single story critter nation attached to a dog crate with three different levels. Plenty of space for a tiny little guy!


----------



## Imbrium

Blue eyes said:


> Where are photos of everyone's cages???
> 
> Here's another... (temp one used while bonding)



I'd post, but I posted in the 2012 thread and haven't made a cage this year... unless you wanna count the glider cage I'm making


----------



## Shmoo06

I just redid my xpen set up a little. I moved it in front of my tv, so I have more room to walk, and I'm using it as a barricade to keep them away from the things over there. lol. I really want to get rid of the store bought cages because they're a pain in the butt to clean, but I'm scared they'll lose their good habits since that's where they've always had their litter boxes. I'm trying out just taking the cage top off of one for now. I'm hoping to eventually either make an NIC cage or get another xpen to get rid of the other store bought cage.
It's kind of hard to see in the picture.


----------



## Blue eyes

Imbrium said:


> I'd post, but I posted in the 2012 thread and haven't made a cage this year... unless you wanna count the glider cage I'm making



I'd say re-post your cage here. That will make it easier for people to see what we all currently use. (Easier than newbies trying to find old threads).

Here's my current cage (also from last year) which is more of a home base since it's open all day long.


----------



## Acacia-Berry

holy buns! I love it! It looks so clean and modern!


----------



## Kizza

Here is Gidget's cage I am working on. I'm not 100% happy with it but it is a lot more spacious than what he was in before


----------



## Kizza

Also here is Rocky's cage, It was a dog kennel I bought on ebay I just added a door and meshed in the window. Both Gidget and Rocky's cages are a work in progress, When I get them 100% how I want them I will post more pics! I am happy to take any suggestions and ideas, if you have any pls pm me


----------



## Imbrium

Blue eyes said:


> I'd say re-post your cage here. That will make it easier for people to see what we all currently use. (Easier than newbies trying to find old threads).



that reeks of effort, lol. I'll do it some other time... in the meantime, if anyone really wants to see, the bunny page of my website is the link in the final line of my signature - scroll down to the very bottom and there's pics of my condo and bunny pen


----------



## Acacia-Berry

Aw, I would love to have a deck cage/pen!! Look at the natural grass he can snip from the edges of the fence


----------



## Blue eyes

Ooooh! Look what I stumbled across...
This has some very interesting outdoor and indoor set-ups.
http://pinterest.com/catcatxx/rabbit-housing-wall-of-fame/


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy

C&C cage


----------



## Blue eyes

:bump


----------



## daeyang

This here is my rabbit cage!  5X2 organization cube squares? haha.. I BELIEVE it's big enough, but sometimes I feel like I should have more in there, or some help in ideas. But this is buns cage! Anytime I'm home she's out and about in my room roaming; and for the 6 hours I'm at school she's in here .


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

here's my bunnies enclosures. x-large dog crate with a shelf. dustbunny was moved into a med. dog crate until their rebonded again. going to put on a second level once they're together again.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

The condo is approximately 5 feet long, 5 tall and 2.5 feet deep. It has 3 main levels and a small penthouse. We made a plywood base on wheels for transport and to be able to clean behind the condo more easily. The metal grids are 14" by 14" and are secured with about 500 zip ties. The levels are braced by 3/4" dowels. The bottom floor is rough linoleum and the upper 3 levels are low pile carpet. We placed a piece of plywood on top for my plants. The bottom level doors swing inward and are independant of the second/third story door. the penthouse also has an access point for cleaning. This was a weekend project. 

Sophie also has access to the living room most of the day and night as I work from home.


----------



## KeltonB

Here's the rabbitat I just finished for Charlotte and Hank. Its very similar to Sophie's Humble Servant's above...I copied a design I came across on Binky Bunny with some of my own modifications. It is 56" wide by 28" deep by 28" tall.

It has a 1/2" plywood base that I put on rolling casters for easy movement for either cleaning or relocating in the room. The 1" material that bands the rolling base also does a great job of stabilizing the NIC structure.

I covered the plywood with 18" self-sticking vinyl tile from Lowes. The interior litter pan fit perfectly in the corner on the left. I had to adjust the platforms lower as my bunnies aren't big jumpers. I need to get a larger piece of carpet for the large platform, but wanted to get something on it temporarily for traction...otherwise its too slippery to jump onto and off of.

The front door folds down and is laid on the top when open. When its down, I can secure it with two dog leash clips. The same goes for the access lid to the top level on the left.

One feature I really like is I zip tied the 1x2 material to the interior of the NICs to make the supports for the platforms. I can remove all the platforms just by lifting them out in less than a minute, so cleaning should be a breeze.

Materials wise, it took 34 NICs, eight vinyl tiles, four casters, a zillion zip ties, one sheet of plywood, some 1x4 and 1x2 material, three dog leash clips and a full day of my time. Now that I know what I'm doing, I could probably do it again in four hours.

Hope you like it!


----------



## LoriAZ

I notice some of the bunny's pens are on carpet. Does your bun eat the carpet? Mine seems to love to nibble carpet and rugs, baseboards, etc. lol


----------



## kiwi-and-ellis

Hope it's okay to bump this thread!







(Ellis is present, but napping in the box - it's his first day here, so he's a little shy.)

We found knockoff NIC cubes (branded Design-A-Cubes) to build our first bunny cage. Dimensions are about 28x28x42". He's a very small Silver Marten, but we plan to expand the cage a little further once he's settled into the house. Also attached a matching wire letter tray found among the office supplies, that makes a very nice top-loading hay-holder. Used a plastic mat for the floor, but it seems a little slippery under his paws. Gonna see if he gets used to it in the next few weeks, otherwise we'll find something else.


----------



## beccabeau

We just finished Pip's condo!

it's made from Safeco squares (same as NIC ones) except I had to order them from the only place that sells them in the UK. Complete cost of the cage, including all the wood and other materials is probably £120 but it was well worth it!! 




Building the new set up from the top downwards (old cage in the background) We build it 3 high/ 3 long and two wide. Each grid is 14"x14"
We bought 2 packs of 200 cable ties for it, and ended up using a pack and a half, just to make sure it was secure enough.




putting together the floor was tricky. I wanted something sturdier than plywood, so we ended up getting 2 large pine lengths, and nailing them together using "feet" on the bottom. I then cut to size and attached self-adhesive vinyl floor tiles (these are easy to clean and cheap if I ever need to replace. I bought 3 packs of 7, which was more than enough to do the entire cage) We then glued lengths of wood to the outside of the cage to make a 'border' just to keep all the hay in. I put vinyl on the inside of the border too, just to make it easier to clean.




Top half before we put the shelves in and snipped the cable ties. If it's big enough to fit a boyfriend in, it's big enough for Pip!




Pip 'helping'. This is the only picture of the ramp I have before it went in the cage. I used a cut off from plywood that I had used for the shelves, covered it in vinyl and then glued wood cut offs for steps. I later had to add patches of carpet because this was too slippery for him. I drilled holes through the plywood on one side to attach it to the cage with cable ties.




Finished condo. I covered two pieces of wood in vinyl and glued them to the top level, just to stop Pip sliding off. Gives him a nice little balcony. We also added dowels under the shelves, just for a little extra support.
The door is secured by a dog lead clip, attached to the wire with cable ties, so that it doesn't move about.




"Hey MTV, this my crib"




Pip enjoying the top level




How much space the condo actually takes up in my room. It's not too bad, and because I could choose how it looked (the floor tiles/ materials) I think it co-ordinates with my room quite well!
Behind the cage is my handmade run for when he's out in my room.




The old set up with added boyfriend. Pip's out more than he's in.




Another picture of the run in action with the old set up. Works the same with the new one. Because it's two seperate pieces, I can either have them like this in an 'L' shape, or straight across, which literally gives him half of my room to run around in  

Both Pip & I are in love with the new bunny condo, and I have plans to add maybe another level and a lot more hidey boxes/ holes, but for now, it's about a million times better (and bigger) than what we had before!! 

I think that these things should be the standard for rabbit accomodation, they really are fab!!


----------



## J.Bosley

Lucky Pip!!!

It looks amazing! Awesome job.


----------



## albo

I created a mobile bunny hutch.


----------



## beccabeau

Woah! That is the starship enterprise of bunny hutches!!


----------



## Zaiya

This is a hutch that my dad built me. It has two seperate compartments for the two rabbits. The top is roofing with a white "reflector" built on top to reflect the afternoon sun. There is a gutter on the front to keep rain from dripping on me! XD The floor is half wood, half plastic-covered wire. Below the hutch is an area that holds the poo that falls down, and every once in a while we rake it out and put it in the compost! Inside the hutch we have a heat lamp in each side for warmth in winter. There is a thermometer and a small fan on the front on the top.


----------



## Zaiya

BTW, that hutch was made out of scrap wood, and it's kinda dirty, sorry!


----------



## aimeedotson

My latest foster failure has a new condo since he is official a new resident bunny at the Dotson house <3 I love Guido and he sure loves his momma! :rabbithop


----------



## Channahs

Blue eyes said:


> Where are photos of everyone's cages???
> 
> Here's another... (temp one used while bonding)



Perfect! With Robbie's limited space in his RV, this is exactly what we're looking for. I found the NIC at Target today. My husband will help with the bottom. I only think that I will be adding a ramp for Jovi. She'll be such a happy bun.


----------



## BunnyBabyboo

Binoo and Moos cages. 2 separate cages stacked on top of each other.. Hoping they will bond to each other some day... :/


----------



## The Frenzied Fox

everyone has such fancy cages here! I only have a dog crate I added a shelf to.


----------



## J.Bosley

The Frenzied Fox said:


> everyone has such fancy cages here! I only have a dog crate I added a shelf to.



I agree! Haha. I just have NIC cubes zip tied into a Dog X-Pen type shape


----------



## annie64

Hope I have done this correctly - here is where my bunnies live when I am at work - one dwarf lop and one mini lop. Everyone else's bunnies are obviously much tidier than mine this is just after i have done the clean and it will only look like this for 5 minutes!


----------



## Zaiya

Oh, no! Buns are not clean! Someone may have a bunny that is neat and tidy, but I have yet to see a bun that is like that!

Oh, and sorry for being off topic, but speaking of animals not liking to keep things clean, check out my duck's pool that I just cleaned the morning before I took this pic! And she's drinking it! Her own poo! Yuck, yuck, yuck...


----------



## Troller

Figured since I worked so very hard to refurbish my buns cage that I should show it off a bit. It's a 7 panel long, 3 panel wide, 4 panel high 2 story condo (or 8ft'2in long, 3ft'6in wide and 4ft'10in high). Granted this is only the first weekend they get to share it with no dividers but it looks like they liked it. Only problem is its so big its a bit difficult to get it all in the picture.


----------



## Flick

Stella (white and gray double maned Lionhead) and Parker's (white and black single maned Lionhead) home is a combination of a two story condo from Leith Petwerks and NIC panels. Parker has a slightly lame back foot, making the ramp difficult for him to use, so I made a staircase for him. I hung a piece of carpet along the outer "wall" of the staircase because both of them seemed hesitant to use the stairs as if their depth perception was having trouble. Giving them a solid wall on the wire panels seemed to help. The flooring is Coroplast covered with a carpet remnant. I have some tiles blocking a couple of places where Parker decided to eat the carpet. The NIC walls are 3 panels high because Stella has been known to climb out of 2 story walls. The front top panels drop down and the center two panels act as a double gate.


----------



## Blue eyes

VACATION CAGE
We stayed in a cabin for 3 weeks and opted to bring our bunnies with us. When we first settled in (after a long ride) I set them up as in first photo. Then I decided it was too small and instead made use of a corner to expand their area. I couldn't let them run loose during that time so they made do in about 30 square feet for that time. It worked well for us.


----------



## catpud

Not a cage as such, but I built a 6 x 4 shed and run with the help of my dad.
Here is the inside. I put anti slip lino on the floor to help with cleaning, they also have a jungle gym type toy arrangement on the mesh barrier (which stops them escaping when I open the door) but that isn't shown in the picture.

The picture shows about half of the shed. Two mini lops live here. The hole in the door (which is closed by a wood slider in the picture) leads in to an attached predator proof run which they have 24 hour access to, except when I am cleaning the run floor.


----------



## Kizza

Since my last post, I changed the bunny cage again! Gidget and Rocky are now house mates so they have a cage together, And the last one also flooded so I had to move it. Pretty happy with it so far


----------



## Wilsey

Here is riddick and Oreo's home. They're outside but absolutely fine! In separate hutches at the moment as We're still in the bonding process. They do sit next to each other all the time and there was actually a little lick today!


----------



## annabelle00

Something simple. I'll be working on getting additions like another level and some more chews


----------



## linsssey

Here are the cages for my two bunnies. They are pretty simple NIC cages with a corrugated plastic base. I have a mini-rex and a French lop.


----------



## kukupecpec

This is my hybrid version of the NIC cages. 
I had lots of NIC panels (great dorm room shelving LOL) but I couldn't afford to buy anything to make decent levels, hubby made a great suggestion to try designing something from my metal industrial shelves sitting in the garage! 
I had two different widths, a 3 ft and 4 ft, so I put a 4 ft on the top and the bottom, and alternated 3ft shelves in between to make different floors. The NIC panels were zip tied together and to the shelves. (the zip ties hadn't been cut in this pic, I was making sure Bugsy fit before setting everything up and doing the final tidying)
I used binder clips to hold fleece down on the floors. 

I eventually hung a litter box under where the orange shoe box is, that was his potty corner. He spent many hours running from the bottom to the top and back again. Was a GREAT cage, but once he grew up he made quite a mess peeing all over the wall, will definitely use for spayed/neutered litter trained buns in the future!







Now he lives outside with his girlfriend and their chickens =P
Looking to add to this set up soon, would love to give them free run under the hutch and run space off to the right






Bugsy and his girl Red


----------



## Liew Lien

Hi guys... i'm new here... I've designed and built a rabbit hutch for my 3 months old dwarf anggora... any comments for improvement is highly appreciated... Thanks for viewing...


----------



## Blue eyes

Liew Lien said:


> Hi guys... i'm new here... I've designed and built a rabbit hutch for my 3 months old dwarf anggora... any comments for improvement is highly appreciated... Thanks for viewing...



It is an attractive cage. I'm a little concerned about the amount of air circulation. There's so much glass (or plexiglass) that it appears the only air movement is a little on the sides. Bunnies can't take heat and that looks like it could get quite hot. 

The upper level is also quite tight in space. Bunny appears to barely fit (while laying down). He is still growing and it may get too small. 

Have you browsed around the site here too? It looks like you used those NIC grids for part of your cage. If those are available to you in Malaysia, then you could use them to make more air flow and increase the size of the cage.


----------



## Liew Lien

Thank you for your feedback Blue eyes... will definitely look into that. I will get those done up and post an update. Thank you again for your comment, really appreciate it


----------



## rokinmyownsox




----------



## J.Bosley

This is Chive's new cage! Made of NIC Cubes with Ceramic Tiles and Coroplast for the bottom. I absolutely LOVE this design! Still need a few more zip ties and cube panels, but 98% completed. Love the underneath storage! Can't wait to get the bins.


----------



## KeltonB

J.Bosley said:


> This is Chive's new cage! Made of NIC Cubes with Ceramic Tiles and Coroplast for the bottom. I absolutely LOVE this design! Still need a few more zip ties and cube panels, but 98% completed. Love the underneath storage! Can't wait to get the bins.



The underneath storage is a GREAT idea! I may have to redo my cage now!


----------



## J.Bosley

KeltonB said:


> The underneath storage is a GREAT idea! I may have to redo my cage now!



It is definitely space saving in my small animal room! You could always make it double the width, because it is narrow, but since she is so small it works for Chive. It's only one storage grid wide.


----------



## annabelle00

Dusky's updated C&C set up (still more to update)





and his extended pen


----------



## Bville

Hutch for two. The Plexiglass windows are detachable, used for high winds and sideways rain. We used a nontoxic wood sealer that came out kind of splotchy on the siding. Oh well!


----------



## funnybunnymummy

It's been the same setup since 2011, but thought I'd post Gus and Pepper's setup:




The only thing I'm thinking of changing is getting a litter box big enough so they can both sit in it together and munch hay.

Rue


----------



## honeybunnies

I keep my Mini Lops in the house with me in these enclosures!


----------



## my2geldings

You've all inspired me to redo my cage for my boys. Ours is quote big, but it makes me feel like I should take it all apart and rebuild it nicer.

Do you guys have any good idea on how I could create a bottom with a small edge, on the outside of the cage so that it will help keep litter and poop inside the cage better?

I don't have access to any tools to cut up custom pieces of wood to crest a bottom and small edge, and I don't know what else to use.

Any ideas?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

my2geldings said:


> You've all inspired me to redo my cage for my boys. Ours is quote big, but it makes me feel like I should take it all apart and rebuild it nicer.
> 
> Do you guys have any good idea on how I could create a bottom with a small edge, on the outside of the cage so that it will help keep litter and poop inside the cage better?
> 
> I don't have access to any tools to cut up custom pieces of wood to crest a bottom and small edge, and I don't know what else to use.
> 
> Any ideas?



I use coroplast for the bottoms, you can get it at most hardware stores, a 4X8ft sheet is about $20 at Rona. It can be easily cut with an xacto knife and duct tape is too to hold it together. It can be easily chewed, but I have found some hard plastic J moulding that works well to cover the edges. If you make it so the edge is outside the grids, you should not need to worry about chewing.


----------



## njbunny

I posted mine on individual pages but will put it here so it is all together.

My bun is a neutered male who is 6lbs.

This is his night time cage which resides in my daughters bedroom. He does not chew anyting so I was able to make the steps out of cardboard. The second level was made with he divider that came with the dog crate. I zip tied everything just to make sure it was secure. The very top is dedicated to the cat and supplies (as you can see the cat is obsessed with Spot).











This is Spot's daytime pen. He is in here when we is not having supervised free roam time. I obviously used nic grids to make a gate and 2 level condo. The entire left side structure easily lifts out of the area for cleaning. The right side of the gate is zip tied to the banister. I have a plastic banister guard to keep him from jumping off the landing (although he does not jump....)










again, the cat just can't get enough of him!


----------



## my2geldings

Not a very good picture, but I just rebuild their house last night. Litter boxes are on the main level. We are also in the middle of moving, so they are currently in moms basement until we move into the new house.


----------



## aimeedotson

my husband worked really hard with some help from hired help on certain projects to get our Bunny House up and running this past summer. Our house isn't big enough for all our buns and since our house it completely paid for we don't plan on moving anytime soon so we built our babies a home that will stay with us forever <3 

The last photo is our office, we have our bun Guido or Monkey as I call him often. He is the smallest of out babies and he loves his condo.

A little info about our Bunny House. It is a 10x16 building, completely insulated, heating and cooling, hardwood floors...the best for my babies


----------



## Imbrium

Gaah!! Don't let my girls see that! They don't need to know that they could be even more spoiled than they already are! If they see your post, the next thing I know, they're going to be wanting to know where THEIR bunny house is ><

Very impressive bunny house, I love the various condo designs! As a note, I see a naughty little bunny in the very last picture, hehe... looks like someone's about to nom something they shouldn't (but then, aren't they always?)


----------



## aimeedotson

as requested this is the outside....

the last photo of the office shows Guido in the courner..he is an awesome bun  He likes to chin EVERYTHING but has not bitten into anything so far


----------



## pani

Dang! My bun Felix has roam of the living room and has a hutch for night or when he's not being supervised, but that's absolutely nothing compared to a whole bunny house! Very impressive. :}


----------



## aimeedotson

thank you <3 my husband worked hard on it. We hired someone to do the electricity, and drywall but hubby did the rest. I've had rabbits for 10 years and I would have never thought I would be able to do something like this for them but with my hubbys help he made it happen.


----------



## Imbrium

It's very impressive! He really did an excellent job. Makes me wonder if I might someday be able to do something like that for my sugar gliders, hehe (perhaps by renovating the shed to be climate controlled/insulated and wired). I've got a lot to learn about building whatnot before I tackle something like that, though.


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom

This is Blossoms cage it is just an X pen with a long runner mat for the floor, simple and easy to move around/ clean! 

Love everyone's cages on here, so creative


----------



## Imbrium

Original NIC condo (pic is from before I upgraded to 48'' playpens):






NIC condo I made after we came to Houston:






(both condos provide 24/7 access to a run area (64 square feet in Houston, about 120 square feet in SA), since my brats can't be trusted to free-range)


----------



## rhianna

Here's Bear's newly extended cage! He has a 48"x36"x30" dog crate with a second level I made, and the 36" xpen just came in today. The xpen area is about 4'x4.5'. So in total he has about 30 sq feet of floorspace with an additional approx 5-6 square feet on the second level. Quite a lot of room for a 3.6 pound bunny!







Here's the crate:





The floor has pull-out plastic tray. I bought waterproof crib mattress sheet things, which fit the plastic tray perfectly. I then put fleece on top. (You'll have to excuse the mess, he's due for a cleanout on Wednesday)










Here's the xpen:









The floor for this is just an old shower curtain. It's waterproof but it's that sort of "soft" plastic so it's comfortable on his feet (which my very sandpaper-like carpet is not)





I bunny-proofed the shelving unit by giving him the bottom shelves and making NIC doors to close off the upper shelves (no sneaking into the treats!)









You can tell by some of the last pictures that he's a pee sprayer! Hopefully after he's neutered he'll be able to mostly free range without painting my walls. For now this is his area for most of the day. :biggrin2:


----------



## MiaQQ

christmas gift for my rabbit QQ.........


----------



## honeybunnies

My Mini Lop does enclosure.


----------



## Blue eyes

MiaQQ said:


> christmas gift for my rabbit QQ.........



Do be careful with those connectors. I see you used zip ties on the doorway. I would also reinforce all connectors with the zip ties. I have found that the connectors can pop out quite easily with rabbits. 

You could also just replace the connectors with the ties. I stopped using the connectors altogether with rabbit cages -- just use zip ties alone.


----------



## Blue eyes

honeybunnies said:


> My Mini Lop does enclosure.



Nice!
I assume that's plexiglass?
Could you post photos of the hinges and the latch side -- how it works?

And what thickness is the plexi?


----------



## Ape337

After much trial and error this year I think I'm finally happy with Faith's cage (Freckles' is the same). I didn't want to post until I was happy, lol. I've tried dog crates and built NIC cages but in the end I find this arrangement the best for us. Easy to manage, enter, and clean. So, yay! I wanted it to be larger than just the x-pen so hubby and I broke the connections on a few panels and created extra panels out of NIC grids. It ended up being 7.5' x 4'. We've also perfected our hay rack and it's working well. It holds a tremendous amount of hay. We have that rack for all 3 bunnies. Sooo, without further ado, here it is!


Of course Faith piled all of her toys up. Bunnies love to re-arrange things, lol!


----------



## Blue eyes

@ Ape337, Nice cage!! Faith looks just like one of my past bunnies -- he was a big ol' gray french lop and one of my all time favorites.

Would you also post the photos again on the new '2014 Cages You've Made' thread? That thread just got started and it would be great for your cage (and others who just recently posted here) to be included on the new thread too.


----------



## Ape337

Thanks! I'll transfer my pic over w/out the commentary, lol!
Faith is just beautiful. The pic doesn't do her justice at all. She's all white underneath and kinda reminds me of a chinchilla.


----------



## Blue eyes

Oh, commentary on the same post with a picture is just fine.
...Just trying to avoid alot of posts with just back & forth discussion.


----------



## MiaQQ

thank you! i realise the connection is not very firm, i add a lot of zip tied also now to make it more firm:brownbunny


----------



## Vanglak

rhianna said:


> The floor has pull-out plastic tray. I bought waterproof crib mattress sheet things, which fit the plastic tray perfectly. I then put fleece on top.


It's hard to see your pictures because they are small and wouldn't let me enlarge it. You said it was a pull out tray. I am intrigued. How does that work exactly?

Right now I have plastic lining underneath because their accidents already gave me some black stains on hardwood floor. Ugh. It was a carpet before and it went through so I removed the carpet.

Also... I've tried to build second floor, like you guys did with the grids, but the rabbits never go up there for some reason. :dunno


----------



## MichelleandThumper

the cage me and my stepfather made for Thumper!


----------



## Katiedarling

I love all these ideas! I haven't tried it yet (planning to soon) because Lucy eats anything fabric or plastic. These are all great ideas. I love the use of plexiglass to contain the mess.


----------



## foxhound

Boom. This is the setup that Lilith lives in when she's not running around my room. Any suggestions, recommendations or new ideas for improvement and safety?


----------



## Blue eyes

Foxhound, do you have a photo from further away that can show the entire set up at once? I'm having a hard time picturing the whole thing.

You may want to post on this thread instead:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/2014-cages-youve-made-78595/


----------



## Watermelons

*2014 Cages you've made - Click Here!*


Topic Closed


----------

